# DuraAce 7800 crank on Record drivetrain?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm setting up my 2nd bike (C50) as an all-Italia project (rest assured my 1st bike is all Shimano). So I am going full Record. No way I'm paying $500 for a square taper, overpriced Record crank, so I was going to run a Stronglight Pulsion. Problem is the bike builder told me the two he's sold broke, as it's a piece of (very overpriced) rubbish.

I think the DuraAce is the best crank out there at the moment, so how would a DuraAce crank work with an otherwise full Campy setup? I have heard some pro racers get this setup to work.

The bike will be painted and ready in around two months, so I can't wait for the new crank design Campy has in the works.


----------



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

You might try 2 things.

If you want shjimano try using the campy ultra narrow chain or a whipperman chain.

I suggest you look into FSA's mega exo cranks, like the SLK


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Fanaticbiking said:


> You might try 2 things.
> 
> If you want shjimano try using the campy ultra narrow chain or a whipperman chain.
> 
> I suggest you look into FSA's mega exo cranks, like the SLK


My bike builder is a respected name in Colnagos. He said the FSA crank is also rubbish (besides, I have one on my other bike). Hmmm, CSC and Basso uses them. He said that hot new Time carbon crank that just came out uses the same bearing setup. At least he said the DuraAce should work fine with the Record setup.

A hell of a lot of pro Tour teams use DuraAce cranks (in fact all the Colnago teams), but they run a full Shimano setup.


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

Got a few friends that run DA cranks on otherwise campy setups. They love it. Stiffest crankset money can buy, and they get to keep their thumb shifting action. One of these days I'll show them how much easier my DA shifters are to shift, and convert them fully. But that's a moot point. Meanwhile, I've got big legs, and they've got big arms...

For what it's worth, the K-Force seems to be more expensive than the DA cranks, and heavier, and not as shiny...

For what it's worth, I own six sets of integrated cranks, including the sl-k by fsa and the dura-ace models. The pinch bolt design of the shimano cranks (and of the fsa gossamer aluminum cranks) is far superior to any of the other ones (Raceface, FSA carbon, truvativ, etc.) They adjust easily and stay put, whereas the other ones (that I also own) like to work loose and are intolerant of bottom bracket width tolerance and other variables in the setup. Just leads to alot of shimming and spacing to get it all to work right.

Hey, the dura-ace cranks are real eye-poppers too. Get 'em...


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I didn't realize how underrated the DuraAce crank was. Couple of recent reviews have shown it to be one of the lightest and stiffest cranks out there, surpassing the carbon Record stuff. 

I recently upgraded the wheelset, bar, stem, post, and skewers on my Giant TCR Comp 1with lightweight stuff. Even with the 1330 gm wheelset, the bike weighs 15.2 lbs. The culprit? The damn FSA MegaEXO crank the bike came with. My next upgrade is a DuraAce crank which should drop 0.3 lbs, and put me under 15 lbs.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Clevor said:


> I'm setting up my 2nd bike (C50) as an all-Italia project (rest assured my 1st bike is all Shimano). So I am going full Record. No way I'm paying $500 for a square taper, overpriced Record crank, so I was going to run a Stronglight Pulsion. Problem is the bike builder told me the two he's sold broke, as it's a piece of (very overpriced) rubbish.
> 
> I think the DuraAce is the best crank out there at the moment, so how would a DuraAce crank work with an otherwise full Campy setup? I have heard some pro racers get this setup to work.
> 
> The bike will be painted and ready in around two months, so I can't wait for the new crank design Campy has in the works.


Have a look at https://www.extralite.com . They have a crankset coming out that is 100g+ lighter than Dura Ace and being Italian will not undermine your "All Italia" project.






 E-Bones QRC 489gr.​ (under developement)​


----------

